# Air Pumps for Air bubbles



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello

I have a 72 gallon tank that I would like to have an air bubble device put in. I was wondering, do I need to purchase a 70 gallon air pump just to run air bubbles? I know the Reno's are quite expensive (60$!!). Will a 10 or 20 gallon air pump be suitable. I will be running it from under the tank (approx 4 ft up and 2 feet down inside the tank). 

Thanks!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

The ratings on air pumps are more for running filters than just making bubbles.

Use any airpump that is rated for that depth or greater. The distance from the pump to the tank doesnt matter as its compressed air and unlike water the volume of air in the line does not alter the backpressure. 

As per depth, airpumps are rated to maximum depths beyond which the backpressure on the diaphragm is too great and the pump's life decreases. Just get something rated deeper than your desired depth. Other than that they're straight forward. Get a pump, run tube from the pump, to a check valve (to keep the pump dry) to your tank and out through any airstone you want. Its all self explanatory.

I dislike Rena. I suggest the new Tetra pumps with the rubber feet and suspended motor. It is the best airpump Ive ever owned and yes I had the new rena also 

the 20 gallon or 30 gallon Tetra pump will likely be more than enough. You may even find the 30 is too powerful.


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool, Yea the tetra's are a bit cheaper as well, I just figured since Rina is so expensive, I must be getting what I'm paying for. But I'll still take your word for it. Thanks!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

With aquariums you always get what you're paying for- a piece of plastic with moving plastic and metal parts.

The sad thing is that the pricing and reliability rarely seem to intersect except in rare occasions...  

For example, an All Glass Aquarium brand heater at 200W costs almost the same as a Jager heater at 200W. One is a decent heater, the other is a joke in a glass tube. 

Just remember you have our mistakes to learn from. Save your money for something nice by asking first so you dont buy trash equipment


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

I feel much more confident about my fish keeping now. Thanks alot


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Howcome? All I did was tell you Rena stinks 

(it doesnt STINk per say... just underperforms similarly priced tetra pumps... no quieter either)


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

lol, well my confidence grows eveytime i learn something new, even if its only about learning that Rena stinks.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

No dude I never said it stinks- I said in my opinion you get more bang for your buck buying the equally rated tetra pump. I honestly can't say why anyone would pick the rena over the Tetra, which I think is just a better design overall, but that's not saying Rena stinks. Its just not as good.

The BMW 530i is better than the 330i but they're both very respectable 
Something like a Hagen Elite on the other hand IS a crappy airpump.


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

rena stinks relative to tetra pumps


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL ok ok. I guess it does.

Buy this one

http://www.petsmart.com/media/ps/images/products/detail/standard/April05/9180_45a3d.jpg

Given your tank setup with the gouramis and all dont over kill, just get the ten gallon model. Seriously. You want the airpump, bout 9 feet o' tube, a check valve (get a good one) and a small airstone. Dont get the big ones theyre a ripoff. Position the bubbler on the gravel near the bottom for more water agitation (this puts extra backpressure on the pump though and wears it faster- especially a small one like I mentioned) or, ideally for the pump, just hang it into the tank with the airstone under about 8" of water. That way it serves its purpose without overpressuring the pump.

Up to you.

Remember dont make too much current you'll make those gouramis unhappy- and if you must make current, redo your tank to have a 'calm' end.


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Get a Stellar airpump. Quiet and Cheaper than the other 2 types. Saw them at the Menagerie. Have 2 of them still going strong after over 5+ years.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I have Rena's, Tetra Whispers and Tetra Deep Air I'm quite pleased with all of them but to date the Rena is by far the quietest one. I have a couple of Elites, and they are the worst so noisy and very puny.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you sure you tried the NEW whisper with the inverted suspended motor and rubber feet? Its no louder than the rena and outputs 3x the air at the same pricepoint. Its the best pump Ive ever seen in its range.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The MarineLand AirMaster has been a good pump alternative and competitive pricepoint. 

The new Whisper pumps are nice as well. Lots of options to choose from .


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I've decided to go with the tetra brand. It's currently powering the filter in my QT tank...quietly.


----------

